# Televisor 'Philco 21SR8' - No enciende - Muerto



## war (Ago 5, 2013)

buenas.

Este televisor llegó hasta mí en el estado que el título describe;
no sé electrónica, y pretendo repararlo para aprender haciendo, si acaso es posible.
¨
El dueño del televisor dijo que un día, no encendió;
entonces, revisó el tomacorriente en la zapatilla, y al 'reacomodarlo',
escuchó un 'explosión' y nunca más encendió.
Desde que el televisor llegó a mí, jamás encendió.

Al inspeccionar la plaqueta y sus componentes, noté que el '*STR-S5707*', 
estaba 'reventado'; aquí una foto:





Así es que conseguí un reemplazo: el '*STR-S5708*'
y lo coloqué en la plaqueta, en lugar del '*STR-S5707*'.
_(Sería interesante saber si reventó tras cumplir su vida útil,
o alguna falla externa a él, lo hizo reventar)_

Aún así, aunque no volvió a reventar, persistió la negativa por 'encender'.
Entonces comencé a medir tensiones. La tensión es siempre la de la línea (*226v*) 
hasta la salida del puente de diodos que, junto con el condensador, 
producen una tensión de Corriente Continua de *308v*.

De esos *308v*, *296v* llegan al primario del transformador
(aunque no estoy seguro de cómo se mida, y las tensiones correctas
para cada 'combinación de pines') sin embargo, en el secundario, no existe tensión.
(la mido entre alguno de los 'GND' del secundario y cada pin del resto; aquí foto:




Es decir: 
Entre algún *'GND'* y *'123v'*, hay *0v*
Entre algún *'GND'* y *'16v'*, hay *0v*
Entre algún *'GND'* y *'14v'*, hay *0v*


Podría ser el transformador, pero, después de hacer algunas mediciones
(en el el puente de diodos, en el capacitor que está luego de él, en algunas resistencias, etc.)
estoy desconfiando muchísimo el '*STR-S5708*' que coloqué en reemplazo del '*STR-S5707*' 
(aunque sea 'nuevo' quizá esté defectuoso y/o sea de pésima calidad)

¿Cómo mido los voltajes en el '*STR-S5708*'?
Y, además, ¿alguna otra prueba que hacer con él 
para poder concluir en que no está funcionando correctamente?


Por otro lado, estuve leyendo sobre muchísimos tipos de pruebas,
y el *'+B'* parece ser algo central; no sé qué es, ni cómo ubicar dicho pin
en el *'Fly-Back'*; quizá, puedan también orientarme al respecto.


Les dejo como archivo adjunto el *'.PDF'* con el circuito del televisor en cuestión
y el *'.PDF'* que corresponde al _DataSheet_ del '*STR-S5707*' y '*STR-S5708*'


Quedo a la espera de su ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 5, 2013)

Amigo, al dañarse el STR-S5707, se ha llevado con el, otros componentes, como por ejem. lo mas frecuente,  fusible principal, puente rectificador y una resistencia que suele encontrarse de bajo valor digamos .33Ω, revisa esta ultima, que suele pasarse por alto.
Recomendacion: Este tipo de fuentes, son del tipo conmutadas, por lo tanto NO puedes utilizar un multimetro para chequear las tensiones, directamente sobre los bornes del transformador principal, se deben chequear las mismas, luego del 1er. diodo rectificador, donde puede encontrarse tension continua.


----------



## eleccortez (Ago 5, 2013)

chequea diodos resistencias filtros de fuente optoacoplador .


----------



## war (Ago 5, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, al dañarse el STR-S5707, se ha llevado con el, otros componentes, como por ejem. lo mas frecuente,  fusible principal, puente rectificador y una resistencia que suele encontrarse de bajo valor digamos .33Ω, revisa esta ultima, que suele pasarse por alto.
> Recomendacion: Este tipo de fuentes, son del tipo conmutadas, por lo tanto NO puedes utilizar un multimetro para chequear las tensiones, directamente sobre los bornes del transformador principal, se deben chequear las mismas, luego del 1er. diodo rectificador, donde puede encontrarse tensión continua.




Entiendo que el *STR-S5707* pudo llevarse con él otros componentes.

Aquí una foto de una sección del diagrama (que incluye el comienzo: la toma de alterna de la línea)






Si con el fusible principal te referís al _F801_ que recuadré en rojo, no está abierto.

El puente rectificar lo medí fuera del circuito, según instrucciones que encontré, y estaría correcto. 

Sobre la resistencia, no sé si te refieres a la que recuadré en azul (_R803_)
pero la desmonté y la medí: En vez de ofrecer *3.9Ω*, oscila entre *2.8Ω* y *2.9Ω*. 
[Entiendo que _R803_ no debiera ofrecer un valor aproximado a *0.33Ω* 
como me indicás, pero no encontré ninguna como la que mencionás]

Sobre que no puedo medir las tensiones del transformador sobre sus bornes
por ser una fuente conmutada, ahora lo sé.
¿Dónde debiera buscar entonces las tensiones de *123v*, *16v* y *14v*?
Claro que leí que debo hacerlo luego del primer diodo rectificador,
pero para mí que no estoy familiarizado, no es información suficiente;
quizá, puedas informarme un poco más; aquí foto del diagrama en dicha sección:






¿Debiera medir entre las parejas de puntos *Rojo-Azul* que uní con *Verde*?


¡Gracias por tu atención y respuesta, *Gudino Roberto duberlin*!



eleccortez dijo:


> chequea diodos resistencias filtros de fuente optoacoplador .



Creo que el *Optoacoplador*, es es representado en la sección del diagrama de esta foto:






Pero no sé cómo proceder para hacer las mediciones que sugieres; ¿puedes orientarme?

¡Gracias *eleccortez*!



*-----------------------------------------*​

Por otra parte, algo en el diagrama de la imagen que publiqué líneas arriba
(la que contiene el comienzo con la entrada de la línea y llega a verse hasta el puente de diodos)
no me resulta congruente con el circuito real; aquí foto:






Claro que yo lo analizo desde la lógica pura, y no desde el entendimiento y conocimiento de diagramas.

El problema es que en el diagrama, pareciera que, el pin del puente de diodos que marqué con '*~*' 
está *'*comunicado*'* con el pin del puente de diodos que acaba en el pin positivo del condensador '_C804_' a través del condensador '_C803_'.
Sin embargo, en el circuito real, entiendo que  el pin del puente de diodos que marqué con '*~*' 
está *'*comunicado*'* con el pin del puente de diodos que acaba en el pin negativo del condensador a través del condensador '_C803_'.

No sé si es una inconsistencia, o no entiendo la relación entre el circuito y el diagrama.

Nota: En la última fotografía falta la resistencia _R803_, porque la levanté para medirla.

Continúo a la espera de la solución.

Gracias.



*Edito*: Ya medí entre las parejas de puntos *Rojo-Azul* que uní con *Verde*, luego de los diodos;
el voltaje es *0v* en todos los casos. 
¿Lo estoy midiendo mal, o es el transformador 
que no hace su trabajo porque no puede o algo se lo impide?


*Edito una vez más*: Pienso que, aunque el '*STR-S5708*' se encuentre en buen estado, quizá los voltajes en él estén mal debido a un problema con algún otro componente, como, por ejemplo, las resistencias *'*camino a él*'*. Y eso, provocaría que el transformador reciba algo que 'ya está malo'.
¿Cómo mediría las tensiones en el '*STR-S5708*' y cuáles son las correctas?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 5, 2013)

Amigo, las medidas de tension tomadas son correctas en los puntos rojo-azul. 
Si las tensiones no estan presentes, pues la fuente no esta funcionando.
Puede deberse por varios motivos.
Para empezar descarta la posibilidad que el transformador este estropeado, las sospechas caen sobre el, en el extremo de los casos. 
1ro. No existe tension principal debido a una resistencia abierta en serie con el rectificador puente.
2do. Falta la tension de arranque del STR, verifica en el plano, el valor correspondiente. Pudo dañarse un diodo zener de proteccion en el pin de alimentacion del mismo.
3ro. Respecto a la resistencia, de bajo valor, se encuentra en la etapa primaria de la fuente, como mencione el valor no supera gralmente. .33Ω.
Esta se abre cuando el STR se cortocircuita.


----------



## war (Ago 6, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, las medidas de tension tomadas son correctas en los puntos rojo-azul.
> Si las tensiones no estan presentes, pues la fuente no esta funcionando.
> Puede deberse por varios motivos.
> Para empezar descarta la posibilidad que el transformador este estropeado, las sospechas caen sobre el, en el extremo de los casos.
> ...



¿Cómo descartaría la posibilidad del transformador? No sé cómo realizar la comprobación.

*1.-;3.-* No encontré ninguna resistencia abierta, excepto la de *'*bajo valor*'*;
estabas en lo cierto: cuando la encontré, estaba abierta. Era de *.27Ω* *[*Es la que recuadré en *rojo* en la imagen*]*
Sin embargo, para mi sorpresa, al reemplazarla, nada de lo que estuve midiendo cambió: 
todos los voltajes están igual. La nueva resistencia que coloqué para su reemplazo,
es también de *.27Ω* y *2W*, según el vendedor.
(sobre la resistencia no hay estampado nada en cuanto a los *Watts*).
Además, no consigo medir que sea efectivamente de *.27Ω*  o similar:
tanto con mi _multímetro digital_, como con mi _multímetro analógico_,
obtengo continuidad (corto). Pienso, tal vez, la resistencia esté bien, 
pero es tan baja, que la precisión de mis multímetros no es suficiente.

*2.-* El plano no indica la tensión correcta en el *STR*.
Supongo que el diodo al que hacés referencia, es el que en la imagen recuadré con *violeta*






De ser así, ¿Cómo compruebo si el diodo funciona correctamente o no?

*------------------------------------------------------​*

Por otro lado, entre los bornes del primario que marqué en parejas de colores *Azul* - *Verde*,
según la precisión de mis multímetros, hay continuidad absoluta.
Es decir, los dos bornes *Azules*, están en corto entre sí, 
y los tres bornes *Verdes*, están en corto entre sí.
(Siempre midiendo sobre el circuito, sin desmontar el transformador)


Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, *Gudino Roberto duberlin*.

Continúo a la espera de la solución.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno el diodo que marcaste como D805, no se encuentra en la rama de alimentacion.
Debes chequear todos los diodos, levantando un extremo del PCB, para evitar lectura erronea.
Las medidas que tomas en modo resistencia, en los devanados del transformador tienden a marcar continuidad 0, pues estos trabajan en alta fcia. y la cantidad de vueltas es reducida en comparacion a un transformador lineal corriente que conocemos. Por lo tanto dejalo de lado.
El STR se alimenta de la sig. manera (pin N9), en el 1er. instante de arranque, el mismo toma tension a traves de alguna resistencia que proviene del puente rectificador o antes de el, luego una vez que la fuente se establece en funcionamiento, dicho STR se alimenta mediante una tension rectificada y filtrada que provee uno de los devanados del primario obviamente .


----------



## war (Ago 6, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno el diodo que marcaste como D805, no se encuentra en la rama de alimentacion.
> Debes chequear todos los diodos, levantando un extremo del PCB, para evitar lectura erronea.



Entiendo. ¿cómo los mido y qué debería obtener si están en buen estado?




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Las medidas que tomas en modo resistencia, en los devanados del transformador tienden a marcar continuidad 0, pues estos trabajan en alta fcia. y la cantidad de vueltas es reducida en comparacion a un transformador lineal corriente que conocemos. Por lo tanto dejalo de lado.



Bien; entonces, al menos de momento, olvidamos el transformador.




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El STR se alimenta de la sig. manera (pin N9), en el 1er. instante de arranque, el mismo toma tension a traves de alguna resistencia que proviene del puente rectificador o antes de el, luego una vez que la fuente se establece en funcionamiento, dicho STR se alimenta mediante una tension rectificada y filtrada que provee uno de los devanados del primario obviamente .



¿Es decir que la tensión ingresa al *STR* por el pin *nº*_9_ 
y después la 'redistribuye' por el 'resto' de los pines?
¿Contra qué pin debiera medir la tensión en el pin *nº*_9_ y de cuánto debiera ser?
Por cierto: ¿qué *'*viene antes*'*, el primario del transformador o el *STR*?


Gracias *Gudino Roberto duberlin*.



*Edito:* Levanté de un lado los diodos _'D802';'D803';'D804';'D805' _recuadrados en rojo:






todos son iguales, según el diagrama.

No sé cómo medirlos; lo primero que hice fue medir resistencia entre sus extremos:
con el _multímetro analógico_ en la escala *Rx1* todos dan continuidad (corto) en un sentido, e infinito en el otro.
Con el _multímetro digital_, no obtengo lectura de resistencia en ningún diodo en ningún sentido
(como si dejara sus puntas al aire)

Por otra parte, el _multímetro digital_ tiene incorporado un '_probador de diodos_'
Al medir los diodos con dicho probador, obtengo en todos un valor entre *406mV* y *410mV* en un sentido 
(dependiendo del diodo medido) y en el otro sentido, sin lectura para cualquiera de los cuatro diodos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2013)

Amigo, bueno la prueba de diodos parece estar superada.
La tension en el pin N9 del STR denominada como Vin, se mide respecto de GND, segun el datasheet la tension no debe ser superior a 15V.
A que te refieres con... Por cierto: ¿qué 'viene antes', el primario del transformador o el STR?

Sube el esquema del resto de los pines del STR. Para tener un panorama mas completo de la fuente.


----------



## war (Ago 6, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno la prueba de diodos parece estar superada.



Entendido; volveré a soldarlos entonces.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> La tension en el pin N9 del STR denominada como Vin, se mide respecto de GND, segun el datasheet la tension no debe ser superior a 15V.



Lo próximo que haré entonces, será medir esa tensión con respecto a '_GND_'.




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> A que te refieres con... Por cierto: ¿qué 'viene antes', el primario del transformador o el STR?



Debo estar preguntando pésimamente, o, quizá, ni tiene sentido lo que pienso;
intentaba saber si había un modo de determinar quien 'trabaja' primero:
si el transformador, o el *STR*. Dicho de otro modo... ¿quién arrastra el eventual error de quién?




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Sube el esquema del resto de los pines del STR. Para tener un panorama mas completo de la fuente.



En el primero de todos los mensajes, subí un PDF, que incluye el diagrama completo,
pero aquí te uní el diagrama en una sola imagen, para que no lo veas a trozos (aunque más pequeño):








Gracias *Gudino Roberto duberlin*.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2013)

Amigo, bueno respecto al STR o transformador, ambos son eslabones de la misma cadena, por lo tanto se complementan para trabajar en conjunto. 
La resistencia R804, aporta la corriente necesaria inicial para el arranque.
El diodo D803 se encarga de rectificar y aplicar la tension de alimentacion Vin al STR.
Este modelo de fuente no posee diodo zener de proteccion en la alimentacion Vin.


----------



## war (Ago 7, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno respecto al STR o transformador, ambos son eslabones de la misma cadena, por lo tanto se complementan para trabajar en conjunto.
> La resistencia R804, aporta la corriente necesaria inicial para el arranque.
> El diodo D803 se encarga de rectificar y aplicar la tension de alimentacion Vin al STR.
> Este modelo de fuente no posee diodo zener de proteccion en la alimentacion Vin.



Entiendo.




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> La tension en el pin N9 del STR denominada como Vin, se mide respecto de GND, segun el datasheet la tension no debe ser superior a 15V.



La tensión entre el pin *nº*_9_ y *'*_GND_*'* es de *2.5v*.
¿Sería correcto?

*-----------------------------------------------​*

Noté siguiendo el circuito (y lo confirmé con el diagrama) que los pines *nº*_9_ y *nº*_7_ están *'*unidos*'* entre sí, 
a través de la resistencia '_R806_'; aquí foto con dicha resistencia recuadrada en rojo 
y el 'camino' que une los pines *nº*_9_ y *nº*_7_ con ella como puente:







Ahora bien: la resistencia '_R806_' debe ser de *100kΩ*;
al medirla sobre el circuito, obtengo una lectura de *14kΩ* que,
entiendo, está muy por debajo de lo esperado.
La levanto del circuito, la vuelvo a medir, y obtengo *85kΩ*.
Así, es que con la '_R806_' fuera del circuito medí la resistencia 
entre los puntos donde se sueldan los sus terminales, y obtuve *14kΩ*.
Es entonces que según mi interpretación, aquí hay algo extraño:
¿para qué voy a unir dos pistas por una resistencia de *100kΩ*,
si entre ellas ya hay una resistencia tantísimo menor (*14kΩ*)?

Si acaso interpreto correctamente, y la resistencia entre las pistas 
no varía cuando el circuito se encuentra en funcionamiento, 
entonces, esto podría ser indicio de alguna falla, que, si existe, 
aún no consigo determinar.


Gracias *Gudino Roberto duberlin*.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 7, 2013)

Colega le pones mucha onda y ganas a la reparación pero eres mas duro que una piedra 


Fíjate que tienes que tener una tensión mayor en el pin 9 para que arranque la fuente a oscilar la tension correcta es aprox 8.1V

la R 804 de 34k es la que limita esa tensión si tienes menos es porque D803 esta circulando corriente  cosa que no tiene que pasar.... ya que el diodo esta en inversa, si no logras esa tensión puede ser que ese no sea un buen reemplazo


----------



## war (Ago 7, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Colega le pones mucha onda y ganas a la reparación pero eres mas duro que una piedra




Jajajjajaja...  




capitanp dijo:


> Fíjate que tienes que tener una tensión mayor en el pin 9 para que arranque la fuente a oscilar la tension correcta es aprox 8.1V



Es bueno saber cuál debiera ser la tensión correcta en el pin *nº*_9_ 
y puedo entender que por eso la fuente no funcione adecuadamente
¿dónde encontraste el valor correcto aproximado para el pin *nº*_9_?




capitanp dijo:


> la R 804 de 34k es la que limita esa tensión si tienes menos es porque D803 esta circulando corriente  cosa que no tiene que pasar.... ya que el diodo esta en inversa



La resistencia '_R804_' debiera ofrecer *36kΩ*; está ofreciendo *29kΩ*.
(la medí levantándola del circuito)

Sobre el diodo '_D803_', ya fue revisado y estaría correcto.
¿Sugieres que mida la corriente que pasa por él cuando enciendo el televisor?

*-----------------------------------------------------------​*



capitanp dijo:


> *[...]*si no logras esa tensión puede ser que ese no sea un buen reemplazo



Es algo que sospecho hace tiempo, aunque procuro hacer todas las pruebas 
correspondientes antes de culpar al '*STR-S5708*'.

Uno de los síntomas que me pareció, podía indicar una falla en él, es justamente este:



war dijo:


> Noté siguiendo el circuito (y lo confirmé con el diagrama) que los pines *nº*_9_ y *nº*_7_ están *'*unidos*'* entre sí,
> a través de la resistencia '_R806_'; aquí foto con dicha resistencia recuadrada en rojo
> y el 'camino' que une los pines *nº*_9_ y *nº*_7_ con ella como puente:
> 
> ...




¿qué piensas tú al respecto?



Garcias *capitanp*.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 7, 2013)

Amigo, respecto al comentario que haces sobre la medicion de la resistencia montada sobre el PCB, bueno, para empezar cuando realizas una medida asi, es probable que obtengas cualquier valor, por el hecho de que  hay otros componentes. Por lo tanto dara lugar a falsas especulaciones.
Ahora bien, recomendacion, para realizar reparaciones de fuentes de tv, debes:
Conectar una lampara serie (de filamento con tension apta para la red electrica que tienes obviamente), con la entrada de alimentacion alterna, dicha lampara dependera aprox. de la potencia del Tv, pero en tu caso, puedes probar por ejem. con un valor de 60W. Deberas quitar el PTC, encargado de desmagnetizar el CRT, pues causara estorbo con la lampara comentada.
El resultado sera: en el 1er. instante de conexion del TV, la lamp. dara un breve destello, indicando la carga del condensador principal, esto es correcto.
Si la fuente arranca, pero el TV permanece en modo St-by, la lamp. practicamente no mostrara su filamento con brillo, obviamente debe ser asi, ya que el TV en ese estado no tiene un consumo como a funcionamiento pleno.
Ahora bien, si el tv arranca, la lamp. que usamos de testigo, se volvera incandescente, con la gran probabilidad que impida el correcto funcionamiento del TV, el comportamiento mas usual, es que dicha lamp. parpadee. Dado ese momento, si el chequeo previo indica que la fuente funciona correctamente, pues la lamp. debera reemplazarse por una de potencia mayor, por ejem. 100W o 150W dependiendo de la potencia que mencionamos que el tv posee. Luego se procede a un 2do. intento de encendido. El tv debera encender con mejor facilidad, y la lamp. se mostrara con brillo muy bajo, dando una cierta tranquilidad de correcto funcionamiento del tv.
La idea de implementar lamparas serie, radica en que sirve como testigo del comportamiento de la fuente segun la carga(resto del tv), ademas de funcionar como limitador de corriente. En mas de una vez, evitara daños extras, cuando trabajas con equipos que poseen un cortocircuito importante.
En ese caso el resultado sera obvio, ya que la lampara brillara en casi su totalidad.


----------



## war (Ago 8, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, respecto al comentario que haces sobre la medicion de la resistencia montada sobre el PCB, bueno, para empezar cuando realizas una medida asi, es probable que obtengas cualquier valor, por el hecho de que  hay otros componentes. Por lo tanto dara lugar a falsas especulaciones.



Entiendo; de momento, dejémoslo de lado.




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Ahora bien, recomendacion, para realizar reparaciones de fuentes de tv, debes:
> Conectar una lampara serie (de filamento con tension apta para la red electrica que tienes obviamente), con la entrada de alimentacion alterna, dicha lampara dependera aprox. de la potencia del Tv, pero en tu caso, puedes probar por ejem. con un valor de 60W. Deberas quitar el PTC, encargado de desmagnetizar el CRT, pues causara estorbo con la lampara comentada.
> El resultado sera: en el 1er. instante de conexion del TV, la lamp. dara un breve destello, indicando la carga del condensador principal, esto es correcto.
> Si la fuente arranca, pero el TV permanece en modo St-by, la lamp. practicamente no mostrara su filamento con brillo, obviamente debe ser asi, ya que el TV en ese estado no tiene un consumo como a funcionamiento pleno.
> ...




Valoro muchísimo tu trabajo al escribir esto; me cuesta entenderlo.

Intentaré comprender las instrucciones, y hacer la prueba correctamente.



Por el momento, decir que el voltaje en el pin *nº*_9_ con respecto al pin *nº*_2_
y a cualquier 'GND' de la fuente, es *3.85v*.

El voltaje que brindé anteriormente, es respecto al '_GND_' del resto del circuito;
noté que existen dos 'GND' distintos que, incluso, están marcados con símbolos diferentes; aquí foto:






Es decir: 
El pin *nº*_9_ respecto de la tierra que recuadré en *azul*, presenta *2.5v*
El pin *nº*_9_ respecto de la tierra que recuadré en *verde*, presenta *3.85v*


Gracias *Gudino Roberto duberlin*.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2013)

Buen dia Amigo, bueno si observas el diagrama, mas precisamente en el sector del transformador principal, veras una linea de puntos que secciona a dicho transformador, cada seccion se identifica como HOT AREA y COLD AREA respectivamente, bien, si trabajas en un area deberas tomar como referencia el GND del lugar(local). Esto se debe a que no existe conexion electrica(galvanica) entre ambas partes.


----------



## war (Ago 10, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Buen dia Amigo, bueno si observas el diagrama, mas precisamente en el sector del transformador principal, veras una linea de puntos que secciona a dicho transformador, cada seccion se identifica como HOT AREA y COLD AREA respectivamente, bien, si trabajas en un area deberas tomar como referencia el GND del lugar(local). Esto se debe a que no existe conexion electrica(galvanica) entre ambas partes.



Efectivamente; noté la línea punteada desde el comienzo,
aunque la diferencia entre cada '_GND_', sólo hace poco.

Gracias por tu explicación.




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Ahora bien, recomendacion, para realizar reparaciones de fuentes de tv, debes:
> Conectar una lampara serie (de filamento con tension apta para la red electrica que tienes obviamente), con la entrada de alimentacion alterna, dicha lampara dependera aprox. de la potencia del Tv, pero en tu caso, puedes probar por ejem. con un valor de 60W. Deberas quitar el PTC, encargado de desmagnetizar el CRT, pues causara estorbo con la lampara comentada.
> El resultado sera: en el 1er. instante de conexion del TV, la lamp. dara un breve destello, indicando la carga del condensador principal, esto es correcto.
> Si la fuente arranca, pero el TV permanece en modo St-by, la lamp. practicamente no mostrara su filamento con brillo, obviamente debe ser asi, ya que el TV en ese estado no tiene un consumo como a funcionamiento pleno.
> ...



He realizado la prueba del modo que la entendí; lo que hice fue conectar antes del circuito del televisor 
un bombillo incandescente de *75W *, en serie, sobre el vivo, como muestro en la siguiente imagen:






El bombillo encendió sólo en el primer instante (al cargar el capacitor) luego se apagó y así permaneció.
Durante toda la prueba, el '_PTC_' estaba fuera del circuito.


Gracias *Gudino Roberto duberlin*.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 10, 2013)

Hola war como estas,como bien dice el colega capitan (resorte)np,algo se esta comiendo la tension ,proveniente de R 804,el medir un diodo con un tester ,no es un metodo imfalible!,Seria intersante que levantes brevemente el pin 9 del regulador str,y midas con respecto a la masa caliente( la de color verde)Que tension aparece en ese extremo,es decir sobre la union de c808,r806 y d 803.

Fijate eso y vemos como seguimos.

Pd El Opto lo cambiaste?.

Saludos.


----------



## war (Ago 10, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola war como estas,como bien dice el colega capitan (resorte)np,algo se esta comiendo la tension ,proveniente de R 804,el medir un diodo con un tester ,no es un metodo imfalible!,Seria intersante que levantes brevemente el pin 9 del regulador str,y midas con respecto a la masa caliente( la de color verde)Que tension aparece en ese extremo,es decir sobre la union de c808,r806 y d 803.
> 
> Fijate eso y vemos como seguimos.



No estoy seguro de entender qué debo hacer; 
¿levanto el pin *nº*_9_ de *STR*, pongo el televisor en marcha,
y mido la tensión entre el pin *nº*_9_ (que estará al aire) y la tierra de la '_HOT AREA_'?

Si es eso lo que dices, me gustaría que me expliques por qué de ese modo 
estaría midiendo la unión de '_C808_', '_R806_' y '_D803_',
y por qué nos interesa medir la tensión de esa unión.




elgriego dijo:


> Pd El Opto lo cambiaste?.



No; jamás lo he cambiado. ¿Cómo podría hacerle una prueba?
En caso de que no sea posible la prueba, 
¿recomiendas que antes de cambiar otra vez el *STR* cambie el _Optoacoplador_?


Muchas gracias, *elgriego*.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2013)

fuentes con el str5707 son fáciles de reparar,
medir las r de bajo valor que abren,cambiar opto,cambiar el capasitor de 220µf x 25 volt.(el opto si esta bien lo podes dejar,pero el capacitor cambialo si o si aunque mida bien)
medir diodos , luego que hacer todo eso ,si no enciende recién podemos empezar a medir tenciones


----------



## war (Ago 11, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Seria intersante que levantes brevemente el pin 9 del regulador str,y midas con respecto a la masa caliente( la de color verde)Que tension aparece en ese extremo,es decir sobre la union de c808,r806 y d 803



Lo hice como lo entendí; con el pin *nº*_9_ *'*_al aire_*'*,
medí la tensión entre los puntos marcados en la siguiente imagen:







Obtuve *40.2v* entre los puntos que me has indicado,
y *345v* en el capacitor; *308v* era la tensión en el capacitor
con el pin *nº*_9_ soldado.

Gracias, *elgriego*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 11, 2013)

Amigo, levantar el pin N9,  fue buena idea, pues el condensador C808, ha soportado 40V y algo mas! quizas, deberas reemplazarlo.


----------



## war (Ago 11, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, levantar el pin N9,  fue buena idea, pues el condensador C808, ha soportado 40V y algo mas! quizas, deberas reemplazarlo.



Entiendo que no haya sido una buena idea; aún no tengo el criterio suficiente 
para notar en todo lo que me dicen, qué es sensato, y qué no.


¿qué opinas sobre el resultado de la prueba que me sugeriste con la lámpara?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/televisor-philco-21sr8-enciende-muerto-102762/#post831582


Gracias, *Gudino Roberto duberlin*.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> fuentes con el str5707 son fáciles de reparar,
> medir las r de bajo valor que abren,cambiar opto,cambiar el capasitor de 220µf x 25 volt.(el opto si esta bien lo podes dejar,pero el capacitor cambialo si o si aunque mida bien)
> medir diodos , luego que hacer todo eso ,si no enciende recién podemos empezar a medir tenciones




Leí bien lo que escribiste, pero no es mi idea cambiar componentes si antes puedo hacer mediciones,
pues, desde luego, no tengo ningún repuesto disponible; todo lo que quiera cabiar, debo comprarlo. 
Por otra parte, entiendo que mi plan de aprender, es más compatible con hacer mediciones,
que con hacer reemplazos que podrían evitarse mediante mediciones.

Gracias *el-rey-julien*.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2013)

en fuentes lo mas sensato es cambiar directamente una resistencia que cuesta centavos y no luego gastar en un costoso regulador,pasa que esas r miden bien en ''frio'' pero cuando están sometidas a tensión se desvalorizan,
lo mismo pasa con un condensador electrolitico,son económicos y mas de una ves el capacimetro los mide ''bien'' y resultan que están fallados,
ademas como una buena costumbre se acostumbra por el buen funcionamiento de la fuente,que cada ves que la repares cambien todos los filtros ,y en casos de los reguladores estos es muy importante el capasitor que antes había mencionado
**********
resumen , cambia las r de vajo valor y condensadores de vajo valor,te ba a evitar muchos dolores de caveza y perdida de tiempo,sin contar con la perdida de dinero si al encender vuelves a quemar el regulador,





war dijo:


> Entiendo que no haya sido una buena idea; aún no tengo el criterio suficiente
> para notar en todo lo que me dicen, qué es sensato, y qué no.
> 
> 
> ...


por poco no te explota el capasitor , que soporta 25 volt y tenia mas del doble de tencion


----------



## kirill (Nov 1, 2013)

Hola "war", disculpa la molestia, pero podrias contarme como te fue al final con esta reparación?

Estoy mas o menos con el mismo problema.
En mi caso hice arrancar el TV cambiando el STR y una resistencia, pero el STR calentaba demasiado y al tiempo exploto y quedo exactamente igual al de tu foto.
Despues de investigar un poco, me di cuenta que aparentemente el que me vendieron es "falso", y al ser exactamente igual al de tu foto me hace sospechar que el tuyo tambien lo era (el que se quemo).
El original que me vino con el TV no explotó de esa manera. Ademas se notan diferencias en el estampado del codigo que lo identifica. Noté que el original tiene las letras mas "finas" (aparentemente los escriben con laser), los "0" (ceros) y "O" (oes) no tienen "interrupciones" como en la serigrafia comun del falso. De hecho llegue a este post tratando de ver las diferencias entre el original y el falso.

Lo que mas me interesa saber de tu caso es si pudiste usar el reemplazo STR S5708 como mencionas, y si tuviste que hacer algo en especial o hubo problemas.
Mi problema es que hasta ahora por mi ciudad no pude encontrar el STR S5707 que sea original y queria probar suerte con el reemplazo del que me acabo de enterar leyendo tu hilo.

Y en caso de no poder conseguirlo... mi plan B seria hacer una modificacion que lei en otro lado que agregan un transistor al STR quemado, en mi caso agregaria un transistor bueno al STR falso por mas que no este quemado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 1, 2013)

cuando cambien un str ,también cambien todas las resistencias de bajo valor,aunque midan bien,también los capasitores de valores chicos , a cambiar todo , 
sino luego le culpan al ic trucho,cuando en-realidad la culpa es de alguna r  o un condensador





kirill dijo:


> Y en caso de no poder conseguirlo... mi plan B seria hacer una modificacion que lei en otro lado que agregan un transistor al STR quemado, en mi caso agregaria un transistor bueno al STR falso por mas que no este quemado.


en alguna parte del foro subí un documento de como reparar los reguladores str y agregarle el transistor,


----------



## kirill (Nov 1, 2013)

Hola el-rey-julien, gracias por responder.

lo que quieres dar a entender es que esa fuente deberia funcionar bien con un STR falso?
o quieres decir que el mio no era falso y se me quemó debido a otro problema?
porque si es esto ultimo... la verdad lo dudo porque se aprecian diferencias entre ambos, diferencias similares que he visto en otras paginas respecto a otros componentes falsos-vs-originales. Despues subo una foto a ver que opinas...
Ya que por ahora no entiendo si un componente falso directamente no sirve o tiene menor vida util, o que, por ahora mi experiencia fue que se queman muy rapido, a veces horas, a veces dias... pero no parecen servir como una reparacion definitiva... igualmente no tuve muchos casos por ahora es solo una especulacion mia...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 1, 2013)

a decir verdad , o no me toco un str trucho o tuve mucha suerte , las pocas veces que se me volvían a quemar era por no cambiarle las resistencias y los condensadores, generalmente esas fuentes nunca me dieron mayores problemas.
el componente falso calienta mas de lo normal,allí te das cuenta 
de ultima trata de reformar y agregarle el transistor al ic original,

PD:
  los zener también hay que reemplazar


----------



## kirill (Nov 1, 2013)

Ah bueno disculpa, tal vez sea como vos decis, es que por como se comporto el componente, por su interior blanco, y por las diferencias de estampado automaticamente sospeché de su autenticidad...

La reforma al STR original fue lo primero que hice (ademas cambie una resistencia que estaba abierta y creo que un capacitor por las dudas). 
Lamentablemente el TV no arrancó. Evidentemente en el STR original, ademas de estar en corto su transistor interno, se le rompió algo mas.
Asi que procedí a reemplazarlo por uno nuevo y quitar la reforma. Alli es cuando la TV arrancó de inmediato. La note un poco oscura la imagen (aunque no vi como se veia antes de su falla original), en ese momento sospeche que la fuente estaba andando mal, pero hice mediciones de sus salidas y las del flyback: estaban todas bien segun el diagrama, asi que ajuste desde el flyback el brillo y quedo mejor. Tal vez sea el tubo, ya que tiene muchisimos años ese TV. 
Lo malo es que la deje andando y en aproximadamente 10 a 15 minutos el disipador del STR estaba practicamente intocable (tanto antes como despues de modificar el brillo)... hasta que en el transcurso del dia quedo igual al de la foto de "war".

Pero bueno, supongo que te voy a hacer caso, comprare otro STR y reemplazaré todos los componentes relacionados aunque las mediciones den bien. Y de ultima si vuelve a calentar  pues hare la reforma esa nuevamente.


----------



## charlyndo (Nov 5, 2013)

hola, tengo un tv con una fuente muy similar pero con la diferencia que no lleva optoacoplador.. esta tv tampoco enciende y lleva el str s5707 estuve siguiendo todos los consejos cambiando capacitores y resistencias de bajo valor, alguna de ellas estaban abiertas... pero el tv sigue sin arrancar.. mi pregunta es la siguiente, es posible que se aya dañado el str?.. en casos anteriores siempre que se dañaba el str se ponía en corto el transistor que trae internamente... pero en este caso me marca bien al medirlo. por eso es que estoy en duda si esta o no dañado. no quisiera arriesgarme a comprar uno sin agotar todas las posibilidades ya que no son nada baratos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 5, 2013)

revisa la hoja de datos del ic, allí esta como testearlo


----------



## charlyndo (Nov 5, 2013)

estuve viendo la hoja de datos y no veo donde dice como testearlo  , o mi ingles es muy malo


----------



## kirill (Nov 6, 2013)

charlyndo dijo:


> estuve viendo la hoja de datos y no veo donde dice como testearlo  , o mi ingles es muy malo



empieza testeando lo basico, por ejemplo en la pata 9 tendria que haber unos 8V, que no haya corto en su transistor interno, que la tension llegue correctamente a su transistor interno.
Es lo que yo me fijaria primero de todo...


----------



## charlyndo (Nov 6, 2013)

la tensión sobre en pin 9 (v in) es de 24v con respecto a masa, el transistor interno de str me marca bien, como dije anteriormente. por suerte no ha explotado c804 (330uF 16v) 
Les dejo el esquema de la fuente para comprender mejor lo que les digo


----------



## kirill (Nov 6, 2013)

charlyndo dijo:


> la tensión sobre en pin 9 (v in) es de 24v con respecto a masa, el transistor interno de str me marca bien, como dije anteriormente. por suerte no ha explotado c804 (330uF 16v)
> Les dejo el esquema de la fuente para comprender mejor lo que les digo



te fijaste que la R810 no este cortada?, por lo que veo es la que conecta el IC con la masa, y de estar cortada te marcaria mucho VIN...


----------



## charlyndo (Nov 6, 2013)

efectivamente esa resistencia es la que estaba abierta pero ya la reemplace en el dia de ayer, por las dudas la volvi a medir y esta bien.


----------



## kirill (Nov 6, 2013)

Bueno yo por ultimo revisaria el D803(imagino que ya lo habras hecho) y a partir de alli ya empezaria a sospechar del IC... ya que parece que no esta consumiendo lo que tiene que consumir


----------



## charlyndo (Nov 6, 2013)

pues si también he testeado d803 y  todos los demás  y al parecer todo esta ok... y bueno tendré que comprar un str en estos días, después comento como me fue. gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## charlyndo (Nov 24, 2013)

vuelvo después de unos días de ausencia, resulta que he comprado un nuevo regulador str s5707 con toda la esperanza de revivir el tv del que les hable hace un tiempo, el caso es que coloque el nuevo regulador pero el tv sigue sin funcionar, debo decir que la lampara en serie prende casi en su totalidad, evidentemente algo esta en corto pero se me acabaron las ideas prácticamente he remplazado todos tos componentes de la fuente, que pude haber pasado por alto? hasta empiezo a sospechar de un corto en el primario del chopper, no se...


----------



## kirill (Nov 24, 2013)

mmm, y te fijaste el puente a ver si no esta en corto?, revisaste el nuevo str con el tester a ver si no esta en corto su transistor interno? es lo unico que se me ocurre que podria estar en corto en esa fuente


----------

